# Who's seen Frozen?



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

If you've seen the disney movie Frozen than say yes I have. Also post the following:

Your favorite song
Your favorite character
If you liked it on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being not at all and 10 being I loved it. My example:

yes I have
I liked them all
Elsa or Anna
10

Edit: Only post if you've seen it, and only post maturely like I did. No, "I LOVED OLAF HE'S AWESOME I LISTEN TO THE SONGS 24/7 AND IT'S A 20 OUT OF 10!"


Edit again: Levi's example was perfect, page 2 number 18.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

i wanna see it just for idina menzel but every time i watch a promo for it all i can hear/see is idina's voice coming out of something that isnt her and it really disturbs me so i dont think i'll ever see it


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

hey. Change that. If someone hasn't seen it you're just encouraging them not to.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

it's my opinion lol i didnt say the movie sucked or anything i just said i find it weird whenever they speak because i'm familiar with the actress...


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 27, 2013)

yes omg i loved it. might be my new fav movie 

favourite song is let it go, but all the songs were good
character-wise, olaf. he's so cute and funny <3 i also like kristoff.
10/10 from me


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it really as good as they say it is? I never thought a good thing could come out of Disney.


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll see it. It got a rating of 8.1 on IMDB which is worth 4 stars.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll get it on DVD later, I don't like watching Disney films in the cinema... I've heard good things about it (bar a post going round Tumblr saying the characters should have been black?) and from the GIFs I have seen it looks like a fun yet serious story


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay, If you're going to post from now on, make sure you've seen the movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and make it mature like the way I did in my example. I'll model it again:

I like them all
Elsa or Anna
10

please post like that from now on.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'll get it on DVD later, I don't like watching Disney films in the cinema... I've heard good things about it (bar a post going round Tumblr saying the characters should have been black?) and from the GIFs I have seen it looks like a fun yet serious story



Oh lord, the Tumblr SJWs strike again. Why do they have to do that? I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 27, 2013)

How does her hair through her arm/shoulder like that??


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't wanna see it because the snowman guy is repulsive.


----------



## Stacie (Dec 27, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't wanna see it because the snowman guy is repulsive.



I was cringing watching the promos because of him but he's really quite endearing.  Disney is so terrible at advertizing. :/

As for the OP questions... 
Yes I've seen it
I don't really remember any of the songs...
Favorite is Hans
I'll give it a 7/10


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 27, 2013)

Is is true by the fact that some say it's the best since Toy Story 3? I'm a bit intrigued by this movie.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, I've seen it.

I don't really know about my favorite character or song but I'll give it 8/10. 
I already saw the plot on the net kinda which kinda kills me when watching, but it's pretty cool(no pun intended) anyways.


----------



## macchiatochu (Dec 28, 2013)

I enjoyed Frozen a lot more than I thought I would, despite all the negative things I've heard about it prior to its' release. @_@; I'll give it 8.5/10! :'D 

My favourite song was Do You Want to Build a Snowman.. it made me cry, like what 15 minutes into the film or idk LOL. Little Anna singing was adorable and broke my heart gosh. ;_; After that it'd probably be Let It Go, and the animation was all pretty during it as well~ ;u; 

Favourite character would be Elsa~ :'D I did like Olaf too, even though he was portrayed horribly in the promos.. haha. He was quite sweet and funny in the movie D: so don't let the annoying snowman in the promos stop you from seeing it ! imho. 8D


----------



## Gingersnap (Dec 28, 2013)

I've seen Frozen, an absolutely great movie. In my opinion, one of Disney's best. I wasn't very excited to see it at first because everyone was hyping it up too much, boy was I wrong. Solid 8/10 due to other issues I won't get into now.

My favorite song was For The First Time In Forever (Reprise) I just loved hearing them both sing ahh. It's hard to explain why I love it so much xux. Next must be Love is an Open Door because it's just so catchy.

Favorite character don't make me say this I love all characters. Choosing would just be too hard ;;


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2013)

I love this movie! Watched it three times already! (With different people)

- -

Yes I have
Let it go
Elsa is my favorite (and Olaf)
10!


----------



## fl0ra (Dec 28, 2013)

favorite song: do you want to build a snowman?
favorite character: anna
my rating: 9/10 <3


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

Favorite Song: Let it Go.

This meant so much to me because of Elsa and what she went through. This was probably my favorite part in the movie. The whole time, I just wanted to wrap her into a blanket and hug her and tell her everything is gonna be alright. The meaning is wonderful. 

Favorite Character: Elsa.

Again, I just love her. She didn't mean any harm, pls love her.  I can't imagine being pushed away from something/one you love and pushing away the important ones. 

10/10. I just watched it today, so that makes it a biased of extra point. It's probably one of the best Disney (princess) movies ever. Totally contradicts the, "love at first sight" or "we have so much in common we are meant to be" or "we're prince and princess, let's get married!" Totally contradicts the whole fairy tale like story Disney created. I thought it was gonna be like the other princess movies whereas they meet a prince/stranger, and already in love just by dancing with them.

Not only was it about 'fairy tale', it was also about family; siblings in fact. "True Love" doesn't only mean significant others, and finally, _finally_, they made a Disney movie about what _true_ love actually is.

And pls don't hate on Olaf, gosh he's not annoying or wanna-be funny. He IS funny and just adorable.

"You are worth melting for." :')

Seriously, amazing character developments to each and every one of them.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

Favorite Song: Unfortunately, I do not have one...

Favorite Character: Sphen (Is that how you spell it?), because he is the best voice-stealing reindeer the world will ever know.

I'm giving the movie a 6/10.
I just watched it one or two (probably one) weeks ago, and I think that the movie would have been much better had the relationships developed slower. It didn't really become eveident that Christoff (Again, is that how you spell it? Am I even thinking of the right character?) loved Auna until the ending, where she was about to die due to Hans being selfish...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

I JUST SAW THE MOVIE.

IURHGIULAGIUALGA

LOVE IT.

NOW I KNOW WHY JUBS AND GALLOWS LOVE IT.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 9, 2014)

I haven't seen it yet, but judging from the trailers it looks super cute movie ^^; However, many social justice warriors on tumblr seemed to ruin everything.. I understand their concerns but they just take it up the butt with every little detail it seems and I just want to be able to enjoy a movie without them raging all up in everybody's faces ;w;. I hope to see it.


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but judging from the trailers it looks super cute movie ^^; However, many social justice warriors on tumblr seemed to ruin everything.. I understand their concerns but they just take it up the butt with every little detail it seems and I just want to be able to enjoy a movie without them raging all up in everybody's faces ;w;. I hope to see it.



oh my god yes, tumblr made me almost not want to watch the movie. But I'm glad I watched it anyway, it's just too good. In love with Elsa and the whole time I just wanna hug her zzzzz


----------



## Kardyer (Jan 9, 2014)

There's soooo much buttrage on tumblr I barely go there.  >.>  Overall, not just for Frozen.

I saw the movie about two weeks ago, and it's fantastic.  8/10 easily.  Their take on love at first sight was unique (this sentence is so hard to write without spoilers. >.>)

Favorite character: Sven.  Who doesn't love him?
Favorite song: Let it Go, Do You Wanna Build a Snowman?
Would see again?: Absolutely, I'm getting the bluray as soon as it's out.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 9, 2014)

WHY WAS THIS MADE! It's going to get pinned and everything.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, I've seen it. Only once though.
Do you want to build a snowman?
Anna
And 10.


----------



## Flavia (Jan 9, 2014)

I've seen it!
I was put off by the trailer (it happened with Tangled too!), but I loved it in the end.
There were a couple of moments seemed a bit random/rushed, but overall, <3 <3 <3

Fav song: For the First Time In Forever (Reprise)
Fav character: Elsa <3


----------



## shuli (Jan 10, 2014)

i saw it this week with my bf and no one was there except us bc it was like 3pm on a monday hahah it was great

let it go and do you want to build a snowman has been stuck in my head )))):
i like elsa a lot but i like olAF MORE???????


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2014)

shuli said:


> i saw it this week with my bf and no one was there except us bc it was like 3pm on a monday hahah it was great
> 
> let it go and do you want to build a snowman has been stuck in my head )))):
> i like elsa a lot but i like olAF MORE???????



YES.

Can Idina Menzel please do a cover of this:






IT'S AMAZING.


----------



## shuli (Jan 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> IT'S AMAZING.



ya dang i was listening to that earlier after i was like ugHH I WISH THERE WAS MORE
pls didney pls make it hapen


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I JUST SAW THE MOVIE.
> 
> IURHGIULAGIUALGA
> 
> ...



Where's your Frozen avatar/sig?



Lauren said:


> WHY WAS THIS MADE! It's going to get pinned and everything.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 10, 2014)

Justin said:


>


 what is the meaning of this Justin? YOU STICKY IT! WHY! I'm going to have to watch it now, then wash my brain out with peter pan or some older disney film!


----------



## Keen (Jan 10, 2014)

Easily takes a spot in my top five princess movies, and by five, I mean two. 

I loved it, loved, loved, loved it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 10, 2014)

I loved Frozen! To be honest I didn't think I'd like it but I LOVE it!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 10, 2014)

no and why is this thread so sticky


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2014)

I have seen Frozen! My favourite song is Let it go <3 It's in the charts, but Demi Lovato is getting no credit for it baha xD
I rate it 9/10 because stupid Hans made me upset. I went with my best friend who was disturbed when I started throwing popcorn at the screen (aimed at Hans). My favourite characters are tied between Anna and Elsa <3 

Also, to any wreck-it Ralph fans, I recently heard about Wreck it Ralph two and it's official!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also working on an avatar and signature ;o


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen it, but in french canadian~ 

My favorite song is Let it go, like a lot of people I think xD
My favorite character... it's hard to choose! Anna, Elsa, or Sven, or Olaf... o.o
I'd rate it 9/10, it's pretty good but clich?... Well it's a Disney xD


----------



## effluo (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't seen it. I want to since I heard lots of good things.

I will wait until it comes on DVD or Netflix though since I hate going to the movie theaters... ^^


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 10, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Also, to any wreck-it Ralph fans, I recently heard about Wreck it Ralph two and it's official!



Is it‽ I knew there were plans for a sequel but I didn't realise they'd confirmed it. And now I have When Can I See You Again in my head.

Haven't seen Frozen. I'm surprised my girlfriend hasn't suggest me go see it actually, as we're both Disney fans.


----------



## Alearia (Jan 12, 2014)

My favourite song: Let It Go
It's just such a wonderful song. I love how the lyrics tie in with Elsa's story, and even if it's not used to apply to the story itself, it's such an empowering song. It's just a song that I think would be perfect to listen to, when you just want to let go of something, to stop worrying about something, and let it all just flow. To just let fate take its own way.

My favourite character: I really, really love Elsa and Anna, but Olaf just takes the cake.
He makes such a wonderful comic relief, especially since the movie had such a depressing/sad scenario, with Elsa leaving and Anna frantically looking for her while the snowstorm rages on. The first time I saw the movie, I was actually worrying about whether he should know that snowmen melt under heat during his Summer Song, but Anna and Kristoff expressed that for me later. XD

I would give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## ChibiBirkin (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't watched the entire movie yet. I've only watched one short scene of the movie because my father was working on it on his computer. I don't know if he was working on the actual movie or a trailer for the movie, but enough of that. This is the scene he was working on (by the way, the parts that have (?)s means I don't know for sure if the text behind the (?)s are correct):



Spoiler



It was the scene where Anna was holding some sort of party (?) in the castle (?) then Elsa found out and ordered her to end the party and Anna starting asking her questions (?) then said something along the lines of 'What is it you're so afraid of?' then Elsa said 'Enough!' then waved her hand and sent spikes of ice across the floor and ran out of the room.



...I don't know if I got that right.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jan 12, 2014)

I love frozen, a great film

Yes I have
Let it go 
Olaf
10/10


----------



## Souji (Jan 12, 2014)

I have to break the rules of this thread because I have too much to say. :I
Also spoilerzzzzz, like anyone coming to this thread hasn't seen it lol.

I saw it couple weeks ago and I have to say, I had nothing to expect of it because I knew it wasn't going to be the exact story of the Ice Queen. I didn't see any trailers or hear any songs beforehand, I just saw some gifs and images on Tumblr. But I was excited to see Disney's take on Scandinavian story.

And they did it pretty well. I don't know the English names for the songs because I went to see dubbed version (the original wasn't showing at the day I went to see it), but I really liked the first song with the men who collected the ice (it sounded soooo good in Finnish and this, very Scandic feeling to it) and Let it go (only song I know the English name for, I actually like the Finnish version a lot more than the original. Give it a go if you want, even if you can't understand the lyrics!).

Now it had a lot of good stuff in it, it also had some stuff I wish they did better. Like the beginning, I wish they didn't do that montage to skip, what, 15 years of their life and there was like zero communication between Anna and Elsa. Like yeah, I get the point WHY they cannot be together but couldn't Elsa still keep some sort of contact with her sister, like talking to her from the other side of her door?? It seemed just like "hey we need to make this movie longer, lets put a song which comes right out of nowhere here, therefore making the movie longer". Also if Elsa's powers were supposed to be secret, why was the beginning necessary? I would have been more exciting if the audience didn't know about her powers from the beginning!

And I really hoped to ELSA be the main character, because I didn't find Anna that interesting. She didn't even go trough a big emotional character development, neither did Elsa but she DID develop. It felt like Anna was very flat character compared to Elsa. I really liked both tho, Elsa a little better but still. I wish she was the main character instead of Anna. Also I didn't like Sven, I don't like animals, who are not dogs, act like dogs in movies. They are annoying. But then again, I'm just over reacting about a "kid's film".
And I thought I was going to hate Olaf but holy heck, I LOVED HIM. I just thought he was going to be the annoying comic relief type character but yeah, he was one but he didn't have annoying voice (THANK GOD) and he was pretty funny. I remember laughing my butt off at him all the time.

I'm so glad with the ending they decided to go with. I was so super scared that they would do the "TRUE LOVES KISS SAVES THE DAY", because it first looked like it but then the guy (whose name I already forgot because he was such a boring character) turned out to be bad. I kind of knew he couldn't be good from the beginning but I wasn't too sure if he was going to be the bad guy of the movie. But yeah, you can see how much I cared about that guy LOL.

In the end (before I stretch this out too long, overanalyzing kids films is my favorite thing to do), it was good movie. Great visuals and music, okay characters and story was... also just okay, nothing too special.

---

Yes, I liked it alot and would see it again.

Let it go
Frozen heart (had to look up the name)
Elsa and Olaf

7.5/10


----------



## Syd (Jan 12, 2014)

I saw it! And I loved it <3


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 13, 2014)

I think people in here might like this and this.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 14, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Favorite Song: Unfortunately, I do not have one...
> 
> Favorite Character: Sphen (Is that how you spell it?), because he is the best voice-stealing reindeer the world will ever know.
> 
> ...



It's Sven, and who's Auna? It's Anna. And Kristoff. and EVIDENT! LOL......


----------



## kongrave (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes
Let it go
Olaf is a qt3.14
Pretty good, im no good at rating stuff 1-10 Not something I would normally watch but was enjoyable either way.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 15, 2014)

I so sad I haven't watch Frozen yet!! Not even trailer until recently *cries* must hunt for the DVD..


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't seen it but Olaf looks annoying and I hate musicals.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 16, 2014)

i really don't understand how some people can like this movie UGH the link below explains what i mean

everythingwrongwithfrozen.tumblr.com


----------



## Firekai (Jan 16, 2014)

I absolutely loved this movie.
Let it Go is my favorite song.
I know he didn't do much, but I totally loved Sven. 
It's a 10. Tangled is still my favorite Princess movie, but this one was, to be honest, better. I still however prefer to watch Tangled.


----------



## mob (Jan 16, 2014)

the movie was decent, people are making a big deal of it etc, i like the soundtrack more specifically frozen heart.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 16, 2014)

I JUST SAW IT. I absolutely loved it. It really wasn't what I expected from the movie. I actually didn't think I'd like it, and my friend had to convince me/force me to go with him. I'd give it an 8.5.

Favorite song:
Let It Go.
Favorite character:


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 16, 2014)

gamzee said:


> the movie was decent, people are making a big deal of it etc


UM HELLO everythingwrongwithfrozen.tumblr.com


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

Re-watched it bc of how amazing it is omfg

Favorite song was Let it Go, but now I'm also in love with First time in forever. Seriously perfect with the message and story. Can't even explain the emotions I had while watching it. I was just full of excitement and love and sadness all at the same time (for both songs). Idk, I'll probably never get tired of it because I wanna watch it again and again and again!!!

Favorite character, definitely freaking Elsa. I really thought she was gonna be the most main but who cares about that, all of them were awesome. But for me, she just had the most character development so she's an extra favorite; closely followed by Kristoff and Olaf (for being adorable and sweet and not annoying tbh). Thought Olaf was gonna be another annoying wanna be funny extra friend, but nooooope, hate myself for thinking that. I like how this is like who cares about prince charmings, as if Disney is setting up a new kind of happy ending, like they woke up and realized true love isn't just boy x girl relationship blah blah.

Rating 10++++ definitely.

Honestly, tumblr did put me off into watching it before because I saw a long ass post about it and its flaws blah blah blah, but my cousin made me watch it. She watched it before, fell in love with it, and took me. Now I honestly kind of hate tumblr because of how ridiculous it's turning and how people can be so harsh. If you look too much at its flaws, you can't enjoy the damn movie. Oh well, that gotta suck.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

Cou said:


> Re-watched it bc of how amazing it is omfg
> 
> Favorite song was Let it Go, but now I'm also in love with First time in forever. Seriously perfect with the message and story. Can't even explain the emotions I had while watching it. I was just full of excitement and love and sadness all at the same time (for both songs). Idk, I'll probably never get tired of it because I wanna watch it again and again and again!!!
> 
> ...



What, you mean how some people on Tumblr criticize it for the characters looking the same...GENETICS.

or are we talking about the "whitewashing" bull****?


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What, you mean how some people on Tumblr criticize it for the characters looking the same...GENETICS.
> 
> or are we talking about the "whitewashing" bull****?



Ridiculously yes, for both actually. And also the settings, and other crap I didn't even bother finish reading. It's a movie, kids/family movie at that, for everyone to enjoy. But oh well. I liked it a lot though so


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Please don't open spoilers if you haven't seen the movie.

I looovvvveeee this movie. I love it so much, I'm trying to look past that 



Spoiler



sudden thing with Hans. it's pretty convoluted I'd say



Even the comic relief is pretty decent, I thought he'd might as come of as annoying, but nope. 



Spoiler



His comic relief is half immature comedy "Look out for my butt!" and half stoner comedy "Oh, look, I'm impaled. Heheh."



Funny thing is, I took a pretty legitimate personality test, and I got Elsa. Oh how lucky am I.

I'm also cosplaying as Elsa in New Leaf.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

Cou said:


> Ridiculously yes, for both actually. And also the settings, and other crap I didn't even bother finish reading. It's a movie, kids/family movie at that, for everyone to enjoy. But oh well. I liked it a lot though so



...What's their problem with the settings?


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...What's their problem with the settings?



Sigh I honestly forgot the entire problem/post but it was something about how the place and time was off n stuff, I'll look for it and PM you or something. Don't wanna post it here and show everyone oopsss


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What, you mean how some people on Tumblr criticize it for the characters looking the same...GENETICS.
> 
> or are we talking about the "whitewashing" bull****?



It's based in the freezing north, of course people from there are going to be mostly white.

I've heard a lot of talk that they used Rapunzel's model when making Anna. I'm still not seeing it.


----------



## JohnWall (Jan 17, 2014)

I just got in on this discussion, but is it true that Frozen was nominated for an Oscar award?


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 17, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> It's based in the freezing north, of course people from there are going to be mostly white.


It's a fictional realm, there is no excuse for lack of representation.


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

JohnWall said:


> I just got in on this discussion, but is it true that Frozen was nominated for an Oscar award?



Not sure but heard they got the best animated award?


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Cou said:


> Not sure but heard they got the best animated award?



They got a Golden Globe for Best Animated Picture.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

Reizo said:


> It's a fictional realm, there is no excuse for lack of representation.



A fictional realm based off a real world location.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 17, 2014)

wtf am i the only loser who hasn't watched this w0w its that good?


----------



## Isabella (Jan 17, 2014)

Makkine said:


> wtf am i the only loser who hasn't watched this w0w its that good?



i haven't seen it either oops


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> A fictional realm based off a real world location.


There's no proof that it's based off of a real world location. If you have some, I'd like to see it.

Also it's a damn Disney movie, not the history channel.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

Reizo said:


> There's no proof that it's based off of a real world location. If you have some, I'd like to see it.
> 
> Also it's a damn Disney movie, not the history channel.



According to Wikipedia, Frozen is partially based off Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tale, "The Snow Queen" which takes place in Norway. Spitsbergen, to be precise.

And for that matter, it's a Disney movie, you're right, in which case representation shouldn't matter, since it's a kids movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Makkine said:


> wtf am i the only loser who hasn't watched this w0w its that good?





Isabella said:


> i haven't seen it either oops



Yes. It really is that good.



JohnWall said:


> I just got in on this discussion, but is it true that Frozen was nominated for an Oscar award?



It's nominated for Best Animated Picture at the Oscars, along with Best Original Song for "Let It Go" (it'll probably lose to the song from the Nelson Mandela movie but whatever).


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

> It's nominated for Best Animated Picture at the Oscars, along with Best Original Song for "Let It Go" (it'll probably lose to the song from the Nelson Mandela movie but whatever).



And it did


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> And it did



Yeah, at the Golden Globes.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> And for that matter, it's a Disney movie, you're right, in which case representation shouldn't matter, since it's a kids movie.


Excuse me? Why on Earth do you think equal representation shouldn't matter just because it's a children's movie? It most certainly matters, in fact, even more so for children.

Let me tell you a little story about a boy named Tynan. Tynan is a 1st grade student that I met while student teaching last year who happens to be black. During free time, we could chat and play games and stuff like that. I was wearing a Captain America shirt that day, and he happened to like it and brought up The Avengers. So we talked about it for a while before he turns to his teacher and asks "Ms., why aren't any of the superheroes black?"... What was she supposed to say? She nervously said "Well, there just aren't any," and he got a really sad look in his eyes. I said "But there could be," trying to cheer him up, but he said "Then why aren't there any?". I then pulled out my phone and introduced him to Static Shock, the only black superhero I could think of at the moment. His face lit up. "Static Shock is so cool!" he said about three or four times. Static Shock is now his favorite superhero and his favorite show, and his mother contacted me through email a few months later to thank me for introducing it to him.

There's also my friend's little sister Jocelyn, who is half black half Mexican. Her favorite Princesses are Cinderella and Ariel. She constantly says things like "I wish I had lighter skin like Ariel" and "I wish I had beautiful blonde hair like Cinderella". She is seven years old. _Seven._ And she is already insecure about herself. You know what what at the top of her Christmas list? Hair dye. She is seven years old. Little girls should not be worrying about this kind of thing.

*Equal representation is important because children of color need to see themselves and their own races represented or they will grow up feeling inferior and insignificant.* They may even grow up thinking things like you're only beautiful if you're white.

Even with Disney's racist past, I'm not calling _Frozen_ racist. But the past three or four Disney movies have had an all-white cast, and Disney failed to include POC. It's all just more and more white people. *This is a huge lack of representation.*

I am fed up with your blatant ignorance. You have no _idea_ what it's like, so just shut up.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2014)

reizo is right ok deal with it thanks


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2014)

It's the best thing to happen to the world 


<Horus> One could say MLP is better than Frozen
<Murray> uh oh
<Kuma> ^^^
* Jubs sets ban on *!*Horus@*.static.stls.mo.charter.com
* You have been kicked from #belltree by Jubs (Jubs)
* Cannot join #belltree (You are banned).


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2014)

Currently watching Frozen huehue


----------



## Murray (Jan 17, 2014)

the wind rises will win oscar over frozen ~ cos, ya know


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh the irony of discussing equality in relation to a Disney film.

Anyway. The film does actually do more for equality than you realise. It shows people of the S?mi culture, a culture which the Norwegian and Swedish governments have attempted to wipe out. Also, as has been said, it's based on the area they're from which is the far north of Scandinavia. 

The last four animated Disney films are Wreck-It Ralph (General Hologram) Winne-the-Pooh (most of the characters are animals, so irrelevant), Tangled (fair enough example) and The Princess and the Frog. You know, the film that introduced the first African-American Disney princess?
With the superheroes thing, you have to remember that a lot of the characters they're using in the films were created before the introduction of black heroes. Plus the Marvel films do have black heroes in them, so I guess this discussion is kind of pointless.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 17, 2014)

I really, really, really need to see this, but most of my friends have already seen it and don't want to 'spoil the experience' for me so I'm gonna have to wait it out for the DVD 

I can't really say much about the lack of representation due to me not seeing the film, but one thing I have noticed on Tumblr is that it's mainly white people complaining about the representation but the S?mi community are actually praising the film?
Example:
http://feministroosterteeth.tumblr....presentation-of-the-sami-by-critics-of-frozen

But yeah I won't form a proper opinion until I have watched the film...


----------



## mob (Jan 17, 2014)

Reizo said:


> UM HELLO everythingwrongwithfrozen.tumblr.com



EXACTLY WHY IT WAS DECENT??? NO SHAQ NO LIFE


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

Is that the blog that says it's racist for no POCs, but then claims cultural appropriation when confronted that its Sami culture?


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

Frozen is my favourite film at the moment. :] It just made me so happy!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 18, 2014)

ARG U STUPID JAPAN WITH THE LATE ENGLISH MOVIES!!


----------



## mob (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Is that the blog that says it's racist for no POCs, but then claims cultural appropriation when confronted that its Sami culture?



lol


----------



## Beary (Jan 18, 2014)

Your favorite song- "Let it Go"
Your favorite character- Elsa, cause she looks like me 
If you liked it on a scale of 1-10- 10000000000000000000


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## mob (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 18, 2014)

Both those pictures are creepy...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)

DO YOU WANNA BUILD A SNOWMAN?!?!?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)

Let it go [Reverse Ver.]


----------



## Lauren (Jan 18, 2014)

I watched it yesterday, I loved it!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 18, 2014)

ive heard many good things about frozen (elsa is a cool chick and the message is very deep or something idk) and bad things about it (whitewashing) 

like..i know you guys hate how tumblr talks about the film but idk?? its okay to call out something but still love the movie. heck people i follow talk about it but they still love the movie to bits. like..they hate certain aspects of the film? (i hate KLK for some reasons but i still enjoy it)

though i do wanna see it but i dont really have the time and i kinda wanna see something else so im debating omg




oath2order said:


> According to Wikipedia, Frozen is partially based off Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tale, "The Snow Queen" which takes place in Norway. Spitsbergen, to be precise.
> 
> And for that matter, it's a Disney movie, you're right, in which case representation shouldn't matter, since it's a kids movie.



representation matters to POC kids too ???? literally i wanted to see a character that looked like me in movies/shows when i was a child so much. when i was 7 i literally hated myself because i wanted to be white with blond hair and blue eyes lmao. 



Reizo said:


> Excuse me? Why on Earth do you think equal representation shouldn't matter just because it's a children's movie? It most certainly matters, in fact, even more so for children.
> 
> Let me tell you a little story about a boy named Tynan. Tynan is a 1st grade student that I met while student teaching last year who happens to be black. During free time, we could chat and play games and stuff like that. I was wearing a Captain America shirt that day, and he happened to like it and brought up The Avengers. So we talked about it for a while before he turns to his teacher and asks "Ms., why aren't any of the superheroes black?"... What was she supposed to say? She nervously said "Well, there just aren't any," and he got a really sad look in his eyes. I said "But there could be," trying to cheer him up, but he said "Then why aren't there any?". I then pulled out my phone and introduced him to Static Shock, the only black superhero I could think of at the moment. His face lit up. "Static Shock is so cool!" he said about three or four times. Static Shock is now his favorite superhero and his favorite show, and his mother contacted me through email a few months later to thank me for introducing it to him.
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOU!! OMFG!! THANK YOU !!! thank yooou soo much literally i was kinda afraid to post in this thread but bless you


----------



## Lauren (Jan 19, 2014)

In relation to the post above, PallyCake is a brown skinned and black haired girl and grew up watching Disney                                        films, she never thought like that. Also, in relation to the hair dye, i was a blonde haired and blue eyed girl and I asked for hair dye so that is nothing to do with it. I HAVE HAIR LIKE ARIEL!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lauren said:


> In relation to the post above, PallyCake is a brown skinned and black haired girl and grew up watching Disney                                        films, she never thought like that. Also, in relation to the hair dye, i was a blonde haired and blue eyed girl and I asked for hair dye so that is nothing to do with it. I HAVE HAIR LIKE ARIEL!



ok thats cool. but there are many POC children that do grow up hating themselves. (check out the clark doll experiment. just do it. black children picked the white doll over the black doll because the black doll had ugly skin. thats what they thought omfg) heck, even one of black friends in 2nd grade would draw herself white all the time because she thought her own skin was ugly. 

that being said, i dont hate frozen. elsa looks cool and i would watch the movie for her omg. they couldve put at least one POC main character in. im pretty sure in one scene theres POC in the background so ?? but yeah


----------



## Lauren (Jan 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ok thats cool. but there are many POC children that do grow up hating themselves. (check out the clark doll experiment. just do it. black children picked the white doll over the black doll because the black doll had ugly skin. thats what they thought omfg) heck, even one of black friends in 2nd grade would draw herself white all the time because she thought her own skin was ugly.
> 
> that being said, i dont hate frozen. elsa looks cool and i would watch the movie for her omg. they couldve put at least one POC main character in. im pretty sure in one scene theres POC in the background so ?? but yeah



 i know about this and i was joking and i also grew up hating myself, that being said you cant just hate on a film because it doesnt have all different ethnicities. Like oath said, its based on the snow queen. Disney keep it REAL. They do various different films such as Mulan, pocahontas, brother bear and the princess and the frog. This is clap trap and you need to stop complaining for no reason.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lauren said:


> i know about this and i was joking and i also grew up hating myself, that being said you cant just hate on a film because it doesnt have all different ethnicities. Like oath said, its based on the snow queen. Disney keep it REAL. They do various different films such as Mulan, pocahontas, brother bear and the princess and the frog. This is clap trap and you need to stop complaining for no reason.



i literally said i dont hate frozen but ok omfg?? and it doesnt hurt to have more POC ?? literally?? in any films?? and im pretty sure its not very close to the real story of the snow queen (isnt it a bunch of women and a girl saving a boy) but like ?? i dont hate the movie. it wouldnt hurt disney to throw in one POC. yes i loved mulan and the princess and the frog - but having more doesnt hurt ?? but whatever, you guys can get back to your converstation


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> it wouldnt hurt disney to throw in one POC. yes i loved mulan and the princess and the frog - but having more doesnt hurt ?? but whatever, you guys can get back to your converstation



But then we'd hear complaints about there being the token POC.

Or cultural appropriation, which you hear about with this movie.


----------



## puppy (Jan 19, 2014)

Lauren said:


> This is clap trap and you need to stop complaining for no reason.


!!
its like you havent read what she's posted at all. you just told her to stop complaining about something she feels strongly about _for no reason_. i dont think you understand how frustrating this is and i guess thats to be expected.
that being said, it is totally possible to be a fan of this movie and not like that aspect of it. no one is trying to crap on you guys for liking it, but you sure are quick to dismiss any points people make against it.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't seen the movie personally, but I'm a huge fan of all the controversy it seems to have sparked. 9.5/10


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't feel the feels I should have because everything was too quick. Otherwise I really liked it. All the songs were memorable and gave you warm fuzzies.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 20, 2014)

okay so i saw it the other day and it's a pretty good movie but i felt like everything went by too quickly and there were a few plot holes that could have been explained more.
the animation was amazing, apparently there were errors people were talking about but i didn't see them at all?
i liked elsa the best.
the songs were all nice, i liked let it go best. the whole scene was just so beautiful
i give it an 8/10


----------



## Minties (Jan 20, 2014)

Assuming this is worth the cash to go see it?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 20, 2014)

Minties said:


> Assuming this is worth the cash to go see it?



hell yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think there should be more black Disney characters. I really enjoyed the Princess and the frog and Frozone in the Incredibles.

I have all the Frozen songs stuck in my head Dx 

I love Frozen soso much! I managed to get both Elsa and Anna for my Disney Infinity game


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 20, 2014)

I've seen it
I like all of them but I especially like 'Love Is An Open Door' and 'For The First Time In Forever' (as well as the reprise)
It's a difficult choice, but it's tied between Elsa, Anna and Hans
10

I don't know what all the controversy is about...


----------



## sweetpj (Jan 20, 2014)

yes i have seen it and it's amazing!
My favourite character is probably Elsa becaue she has all the magical powers and stuff etc.
definitely 10


----------



## mob (Jan 20, 2014)

are people _still_ complaining about the lack of POC in Frozen? omfg.. . .


----------



## harime (Jan 20, 2014)

The only error I know is Elsa's hair going through her arm xD;
I'm going to go see the movie today, hope I'll like it owo;


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

NOOOOO


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 21, 2014)

If i was a snowman I'd be all in for that.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the songs stuck in my head! >.<


----------



## Lauren (Jan 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> NOOOOO



well im dying.


----------



## Luxy (Jan 22, 2014)

I saw it twice.

I hated Hans' eyelashes.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes I have
Let it go
Elsa or Christoph
10/10


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2014)

http://oath2order.tumblr.com/post/74290939188


----------



## Murray (Jan 23, 2014)

I just saw it yesterday-

I felt like the entire movie was full of big epic songs~ which are great but I feel like there was not really any dynamic that could have potentially emphasized such big moments.

The obviously most popular (and aslo my favourite) song 'Let it Go' I felt didn't really have that much feeling/emotion where it was sequentially in the film~ this made me feel that the best musical moment in the film was the actual credits when the song could sum up the themes of the entire movie.

The fact that I could hear everyone laugh at times and at others glued to the screen tells me that in recent times, this is probably Disney's best.

I give it 8/10


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> I give it 8.5/10




*SHHH!*


_Jub's will hear you..._


----------



## harime (Jan 24, 2014)

I watched it and I like it ^^ I especially like the For the first time in forever (Reprise) song because it holds so many emotions and the vocals is amazing, like the last bit of the song for Elsa.
Although the last moments of the movie seemed a bit, oddly paced? 

Overall, I still love it c:


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm potentially the only staff member who hasn't seen it.

Been the third wheel of many staff conversations


----------



## Lauren (Jan 24, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'm potentially the only staff member who hasn't seen it.
> 
> Been the third wheel of many staff conversations



Watch it *grabs cricket bat*


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'm potentially the only staff member who hasn't seen it.
> 
> Been the third wheel of many staff conversations



YOUR FAULT.


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

hahahahahahaha i actually just re-watched it again a few hours ago?? How can I ever get tired of this, the songs have been stuck in my head for two weeks now someone help me omfg


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Watch it *grabs cricket bat*



Eh, I don't think I'm in any rush to watch it. (Even with the cricket bat threat)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

http://andcanyoukneelbeforetheking.tumblr.com/post/74455513642/italys-underpants-tomhiddlesky

THIS IS TERRIFYING


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

you ought'a watch it soon thund!



and holy crrrrrrr, i don't know what i was expecting *A* /scarred


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

IT'S SO ****ING SCARY.

I kind of want to read a fanfic about it.


----------



## harime (Jan 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> http://andcanyoukneelbeforetheking.tumblr.com/post/74455513642/italys-underpants-tomhiddlesky
> 
> THIS IS TERRIFYING



sounds like something that could be in a creepypasta.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

Tiny said:


> sounds like something that could be in a creepypasta.



IF YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES AND LISTEN TO IT WITH HEADPHONES ON IT'S JUST EVEN MORE TERRIFYING.


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2014)

WHAT ARE YOU TEMPTING ME TO DO *A*



i love frozen


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be sticking around in the theatres for a while longer... They just announced a "sing along" version coming to theatres on the 31st.

... guess I have an excuse to see it again!!!

_milk it to the ground gogogodisney_


----------



## harime (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't stop listening to it now xDD
Frozen is cool ~ and preeeettyyyy c:


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

Justin said:


> Looks like it's going to be sticking around in the theatres for a while longer... They just announced a "sing along" version coming to theatres on the 31st.
> 
> ... guess I have an excuse to see it again!!!



RECORD YOUR VOICE FOR US.


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2014)

SING ALONG SERIOUSLY??? So are we allowed to actually sing along inside the theatre caus ei don't think i can hold myself in


----------



## harime (Jan 25, 2014)

If we sing in the theatre, oh god the little kid voices will be the death of me.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm reading TV Tropes, the "Wild Mass Guess" entry for Frozen.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/WMG/Frozen

So you get the obvious, such as "Elsa's ice powers are a metaphor for homosexuality/mental illness/anything society thinks should be hidden" and "Oaken is gay"

But the "The King and Queen survived the storm and are Tarzan's parents." theory makes me laugh. Copied and pasted:
Both movies were directed by the same guy, the character designs are eerily similar and we never actually see the boat sink. Tarzan's parents had enough time to build a giant tree house, so it's possible the queen was pregnant and gave birth to Tarzan on the island.

"Anna would have had fire powers." is one I like.

"The movie was written to gel well with Kingdom Hearts" - GUYS. BATTLING UNSTABLE ICE QUEEN ELSA. IMAGINE IT.


> Hearts play a significant role (to the extent of true love being defined in terms of the heart rather than its own context as usual), villains are sufficiently minor and unrelated to events that Xehanort can be squeezed in into quite a large role with minor fuss, and the Anna/Elsa pair appears so startlingly similar to Sora/Riku that interacting with them may well serve a character development role for the latter pair by showing them where they/the other were/was pre-character development and that not having a 'Sora and Riku are split and each follow one sister for this world' would practically be a plot twist.



I'm bored.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Eh, I don't think I'm in any rush to watch it. (Even with the cricket bat threat)



God damn it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I've noticed this has become a little popular, Though I don't exactly see why.

When I saw posters and a trailer, It just gave the vibe of "It's just another Disney movie", Obviously it's became a little outstanding, I haven't seen this myself nor will I rush into seeing it, I'd probably pick it up on Blu-Ray when it's out on DVD and cheap.

But do note I haven't enjoyed a Disney movie in quite a few years now.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> So I'm reading TV Tropes, the "Wild Mass Guess" entry for Frozen.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/WMG/Frozen
> 
> ...



Yes for Kingdom Hearts. Imagine levels based on Frozen? That would be awesome.
Also, it's easy to get lost on TVTropes. I'm not going to click that link, simply because I know I'll end up spending hours looking at random pages. There's always something else interesting on every page.


----------



## Minties (Jan 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> http://andcanyoukneelbeforetheking.tumblr.com/post/74455513642/italys-underpants-tomhiddlesky
> 
> THIS IS TERRIFYING



omg.

NO YOU LITTLE ******* PSYCHO I DON'T WANT TO BUILD A SNOWMAN.

holy **** song of nightmares.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 26, 2014)

Well then.


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think it's the BEST but I definitely loved it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw it yesterday.

It was okay.


----------



## KatTayle (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes I have, favorite song is "love is an open door", 10/10, and probably gonna get hate for this but Hans was my favorite character


----------



## Libra (Jan 29, 2014)

I saw it and rather enjoyed it. I was pleasantly surprised with the ending, actually. I liked the song "Let It Go" best.


----------



## beffa (Jan 29, 2014)

Your favorite song ~ I actually love 'Frozen Heart' which was right in the beginning. But I think my favourite is 'Do You Want to Build a Snowman'
Your favorite character ~ Elsa! She's gorgeous. I actually really liked the father too but ;~;
If you liked it on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being not at all and 10 being I loved it ~ 9, the ending kinda annoyed me idk


----------



## Cherry879 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes I have watched it (and absolutely love it!) 

Aww this is a difficult choice...all songs were amazing! <3 Though my favorite songs would have to be both Let it go and Love is an open door  

I like both Elsa and Anna though as for favorite character at the moment I'd say Elsa 

Definitely a 10/10! :3


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, I saw it on Sunday. By myself, because pretty much everyone else watched it already. 

My favourite song is Let It Go. I've been repeating this song over and over again, ever since I added it to my phone. I really like the Japanese and Vietnamese versions as well. Not a huge fan of the Demi Lovato version tbh.

My favourite character has to be Olaf. He provided that sense of whimsy and wonder to the film.
Plus he's hilarious. Oh, and he loves summer.

My rating for this film would have to be 8.5/10.
The music and the visuals were stunning, I'm actually listening to "Let It Go" still.
I think that the majority of the characters were nicely developed, and were very charming to watch. I thought that the villains were really lame, but then again, the main conflict is between Elsa and Anna, so...
For me, the film went by quite fast. They tried to fit a lot into the film, for me that was a lot to take in.
And the death scene, I just got confused.
*But I would recommend this film to anybody.*


----------



## Mao (Jan 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> http://andcanyoukneelbeforetheking.tumblr.com/post/74455513642/italys-underpants-tomhiddlesky
> 
> THIS IS TERRIFYING



GOD DAMN YOU MY OAGE WAS FROZEN (see what i did there) ON THAT PAGE. DAMN. yOU>


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> GOD DAMN YOU MY OAGE WAS FROZEN (see what i did there) ON THAT PAGE. DAMN. yOU>



BAHAHAHAHA

THAT'S HYSTERICAL.


----------



## Mao (Jan 29, 2014)

i meant page mhkay sorry but i freaked out 

anyways. i haven't seen the film yet but w/e i'll pretend i have
Do you wanna build a snowman :]
Olaf
***can't answer yet***


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2014)

http://variety.com/2014/legit/news/disney-considering-frozen-for-broadway-obviously-1201052489/

CALLED IT.


----------



## Minties (Jan 31, 2014)

Never ever ever going to watch this movie. #yolo


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2014)

Minties you suck


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

I did but it wasn't really good. Don't understand the hype really ;_;


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

Jaz said:


> I did but it wasn't really good. Don't understand the hype really ;_;



you'll be the most disliked tbt member in 3...2...


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> you'll be the most disliked tbt member in 3...2...


Huh? Why?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

Jaz said:


> Huh? Why?



everyone loves frozen

EVERYONE


----------



## RandomSheep101 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have seen it 
Let it Go is my favorite song
Favorite character is Elsa
10/10


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't seen Frozen yet, but I want to. ;o;


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 2, 2014)

seen it.
fixer upper and do you wanna build a snowman
anna, christof or however the hell you spell it, and olaf
9


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

THERE IS NO EXCUSE


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 3, 2014)

Hallelujah!


----------



## smithkelly6522 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Wallpapers*

hi here i can show u big amount of wallpapers, of every type


----------



## rogerg01 (Feb 5, 2014)

yess, and i really loved it


----------



## unravel (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 6, 2014)

There could be a sequel.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> There could be a sequel.



Who didn't see this coming


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2014)

http://knowyourmeme.com/videos/81935-slam-remixes-vs-quad-city-djs

trust me on this


----------



## Mary (Feb 7, 2014)

Wtf did I just watch?


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 7, 2014)

I love Frozen! Elsa is my favorite~ <3
Let it gooooooo~
10/10


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2014)

I mean if you close your eyes and listen to this, they all sound very similar to Idina Menzel. The only ones with a major different in their vocal change that I noticed was Japanese, Latin American Spanish, and Thai.

They did an awesome job editing it.


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I mean if you close your eyes and listen to this, they all sound very similar to Idina Menzel. The only ones with a major different in their vocal change that I noticed was Japanese, Latin American Spanish, and Thai.
> 
> They did an awesome job editing it.




I listened to that so many times holy crap. ;-;


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 8, 2014)

Omg Olaf. <3


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes
Olaf
Let it Go
9.5/10


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

WHY IS THIS UNSTICKIED


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Wait, have I just been hallucinating or did this use to be a sticky?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 13, 2014)

MayorIsabel said:


> Wait, have I just been hallucinating or did this use to be a sticky?



Yes, but they let it go.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Yes, but they let it go.
> 
> I'll see myself out.



Omg that was the best pun ever xD


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 24, 2014)

*Frozen*

"Frozen is a 2013 American 3D computer-animated musical fantasy-comedy film produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios and released by Walt Disney Pictures.[4] It is the 53rd animated feature in the Walt Disney Animated Classics series. Inspired by Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tale The Snow Queen, and featuring the voices of Kristen Bell, Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff, Josh Gad, and Santino Fontana, the film tells the story of a fearless princess who sets off on an epic journey alongside a rugged, thrill-seeking mountain man, his loyal pet reindeer, and a hapless snowman to find her estranged sister, whose icy powers have inadvertently trapped the kingdom in eternal winter." -Wikipedia

We can discuss Frozen, the Walt Disney Animation Studios film here. I haven't seen any Frozen threads around the Brewster's Cafe section, so I made my own. If there is already a Frozen thread, mods, please lock this thread. Thanks!


----------



## meo (Mar 24, 2014)

When I first watched it I was super disappointed up until she met Kristoff and Sven...and they yelled at her for getting engaged and then I was like, "Oooookay...I get it know...". It was pretty cute. I didn't really honestly care for a lot of the soundtrack compared to earlier disney films. Elsa's song was probably the most memorable. I also enjoyed that the act of love wasn't what we all thought it would be (her kissing kristoff).


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 24, 2014)

melsi said:


> When I first watched it I was super disappointed up until she met Kristoff and Sven...and they yelled at her for getting engaged and then I was like, "Oooookay...I get it know...". It was pretty cute. I didn't really honestly care for a lot of the soundtrack compared to earlier disney films. Elsa's song was probably the most memorable. I also enjoyed that the act of love wasn't what we all thought it would be (her kissing kristoff).



I actually fell in love with this film when I first saw it. I LOVE how Kristoff gave her a lecture for getting engaged on their first day, lol. At first, I thought it was Kristoff. Well after Hans revealed himself, but I had a feeling he wasn't 'the one' for Anna, but he was kinda... um... charming... Anyway, after Kristoff, I kinda thought Olaf, then, well, I thought it was Elsa's doing that transformed her back into flesh and blood, but then I figured out it was actually Anna's. XD


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 24, 2014)

I reallyreally like Olaf. <3 

Olaf the Snowman: Some people are worth melting for.
Olaf the Snowman: So cute! It's like a baby unicorn!

I enjoyed this movie sososo much that I watched it like 4 times in one week? I love the beginning of the movie a lot. Watching the plot (of their childhood) play out & stuff. One of my favourite parts of that movie, along with that really good snowman building song ( okaaaay byeeeee :{ ).


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 24, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway yeah I loved the movie<3 officially my favorite Disney movie hehe.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 24, 2014)

*I really enjoyed Frozen, as an avid Disney fan. It was better than I expected, however it could have been better. I like the twist, as in Anna and Hans didn't get married right away, no love really shown between Kristoff and Anna until the end, act of true love being sisterly, etc. The songs and animation and overall plot were outstanding but I prefer Tangled a lot overall. It was more genuine and showed more real emotion. Though Frozen and Tangled are in my top three Disney films. *


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 24, 2014)

Never seen this movie, but I heard it was excellent.  I'm a huge fan of most Disney movies, and my last favorite was Tangled.  I should watch this sometime-- I've never heard of such a hyped up disney movie in a long time.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## chansey (Mar 24, 2014)

i thought it was extremely overrated, the animation and character design and songs all seemed rushed, and it was weird that they used so much sami (indigenous people of that area) culture and songs and imagery and yet had no PoC except the comic relief stone golem characters (which i also thought was a weird, isolated irrelevant plot point that added nothing to the story). also the voice casting for elsa was pretty ehh, especially her singing voice. it just didn't work at all. everything was off and the hype is undeserved


----------



## cIementine (Mar 24, 2014)

*I like Anna cause she can defend herself.




*


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 24, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I reallyreally like Olaf. <3
> 
> Olaf the Snowman: Some people are worth melting for.
> Olaf the Snowman: So cute! It's like a baby unicorn!
> ...



This. Just... this. I really like Olaf, too. X3 He's so cute! I took a few Which Frozen Character Are You? quiz and I actually got Olaf. X3 I got Elsa, too, but mainly Olaf.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 24, 2014)

*Kristoff looks so much like Hans Solo it's almost copyright*


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

Frozen was alright~. The story was a little predictable, but certainly original. 
But the songs... Please stahp. Please, no more. Please.
I loved the songs until they were shoved down my throat. Let it go. Seriously, don't sing it.. Let. It. Go.

The movie didn't really need Kristoff. Or the weird rock gnomes... Am I the only one that didn't really like Kristoff? Yes? Okay, Bye.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 25, 2014)

*Kristoff looks like Hans Solo and Anna looks like Lindsey Lohan.*


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2014)

I just watch it a few Ago and I got to say best Disney movie ever! Did anyone else think Elsa was evil before watching it?

Here's something hilarious!
http://25.media.tumblr.com/b6526169f25238eeba51d4031a34e05e/tumblr_n0b2etXXty1t3t6wno1_1280.png


----------



## CR33P (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting to see it, it was sold out at Redbox sadly q.q
I saw part of it while getting my teeth extracted for my braces, and it was good. It ruined part of the movie for me though, since I know about Hans now.


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> I'm still waiting to see it, it was sold out at Redbox sadly q.q
> I saw part of it while getting my teeth extracted for my braces, and it was good. It ruined part of the movie for me though, since I know about Hans now.



Aww thats to bad!


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres what i made!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 30, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Heres what i made!
> View attachment 36253


I like the message of this comic. <3 

I've never watched Frozen in my life.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Heres what i made!
> View attachment 36253



Sorry for being picky but you used the wrong they're x3


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Its the best thing I've ever watched


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Sorry for being picky but you used the wrong they're x3



Lol thanks


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 30, 2014)

I adored Frozen; the characters were sweet and the music blew my mind. Elsa is pretty much the first non-evil Disney queen character, which is also great.

However...

I know the point of the Hans scenes is "don't fall for the first person you meet", but am I the only one who still wanted the movie to end with Anna getting married? To me, it's not a true Disney princess movie without a wedding.

(Call me old-fashioned.)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Lol thanks



You're welcome<3


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 30, 2014)

Frozen is so awesome. My favorite movie! I really like Elsa. She's pretty, magical, has a lot of hair on her head, cute as a child, a villain that's not evil, and an AMAZING singer. Let it Go is the best song EVER.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Frozen is so awesome. My favorite movie! I really like Elsa. She's pretty, magical, has a lot of hair on her head, cute as a child, a villain that's not evil, and an AMAZING singer. Let it Go is the best song EVER.


She's also one of the first smart princesses. 
"SHUT UP ANNA YOU CANT FRICKIN MARRY A MAN YOU JUST MET GOD JESUS"


----------



## Kildor (Mar 30, 2014)

Frozen was kinda overrated IMO. Plot was not that good. Marry a random guy you just met. Sister disapproves. Sister turns evil. . Meet another random Guy again. Bring back sister. Finds out that first boyfriend is a coldblooded sociopath. Pwn the badguy. Live happily ever after.  Don't get me wrong,I loved the movie. What made Frozen unique was its soundtrack. I just love the soundtrack <3


----------



## Jawile (Mar 30, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Frozen was kinda overrated IMO. Plot was not that good. Marry a random guy you just met. Sister disapproves. Sister turns evil. . Meet another random Guy again. Bring back sister. Finds out that first boyfriend is a coldblooded sociopath. Pwn the badguy. Live happily ever after.  Don't get me wrong,I loved the movie. What made Frozen unique was its soundtrack. I just love the soundtrack <3



if only somebody actually loved you


----------



## Kildor (Mar 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> if only somebody actually loved you


----------



## kite (Mar 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> if only somebody actually loved you



That's actually my favorite scene involving Hans because it's the first scene that shows his true character. And that line, what a burn.


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> if only somebody actually loved you



If only there was someone!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> if only somebody actually loved you



This scene really caught me off guard. I felt cheated. Damn Disney I didn't predict this!


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a fixed version of my comic! Btw these are lyrics from Fixer upper!


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 31, 2014)

Just watched the movie the other day.  It was somewhat predictable, but it was good nonetheless.  I'd watch it again.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Here's a fixed version of my comic! Btw these are lyrics from Fixer upper!
> View attachment 36490



I'm an Ifunny user as well :3 Glad to know somebody actually uses Ifunny.


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'm an Ifunny user as well :3 Glad to know somebody actually uses Ifunny.



That's IFunny! no one? ok...


----------



## Cou (Mar 31, 2014)

I miss this being stickied :[ I thought it was adorable that like half the staffs fell in love with this hehe

Anyway watched again for like the 15 time yesterday and always always it's always gonna be so good no matter how many times I watch it damn


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2014)

Cou said:


> I miss this being stickied :[ I thought it was adorable that like half the staffs fell in love with this hehe
> 
> Anyway watched again for like the 15 time yesterday and always always it's always gonna be so good no matter how many times I watch it damn


This was stickied ?


----------



## Cou (Mar 31, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> This was stickied ?



Hahaha as far as I remember, yeah


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2014)

Frozen and Wreck-It Ralph are the best movies on the planet.

Fact, not opinion.

(Joking of course, but they're both my number one movies, and will be for a very, very long time to come uvu)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 31, 2014)

IT'S OUT ON DVD TODAY HERE!!!  I couldn't get my dad to buy it for me with the excuse that I got an A on my history  I can't afford it either... I had ?60 a week ago and I spent on my 2 of my friends' birthdays. ~ they're twins so I had to spent the same amount of money on both of them >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway I loved Frozen:
My favorite character was Elsa.
100000/10<3
Favorite song? Uhhh I have three faves... 'Let it go', 'Do you wanna build a snowman' and 'For the first time in forever (reprise)' 

I prefer the reprise version to for the first time in forever because I think their voiced sound beautiful together ~ Also, Elsa nailed the emotions in it perfectly IMO.


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 31, 2014)

Your favorite song:Let it Go<3
Your favorite character: Elsa x
If you liked it on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being not at all and 10 being I loved it: 10
Now DVD Time its out now:3


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 31, 2014)

I've seen it and its okay.
Honestly idk why everyone is making such a big deal about it on tumblr like for real i've seen way better movies.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> I've seen it and its okay.
> Honestly idk why everyone is making such a big deal about it on tumblr like for real i've seen way better movies.



right?! lol


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 31, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Frozen and Wreck-It Ralph are the best movies on the planet.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> (Joking of course, but they're both my number one movies, and will be for a very, very long time to come uvu)



You think so too?????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi Kafu said:


> "Frozen is a 2013 American 3D computer-animated musical fantasy-comedy film produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios and released by Walt Disney Pictures.[4] It is the 53rd animated feature in the Walt Disney Animated Classics series. Inspired by Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tale The Snow Queen, and featuring the voices of Kristen Bell, Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff, Josh Gad, and Santino Fontana, the film tells the story of a fearless princess who sets off on an epic journey alongside a rugged, thrill-seeking mountain man, his loyal pet reindeer, and a hapless snowman to find her estranged sister, whose icy powers have inadvertently trapped the kingdom in eternal winter." -Wikipedia
> 
> We can discuss Frozen, the Walt Disney Animation Studios film here. I haven't seen any Frozen threads around the Brewster's Cafe section, so I made my own. If there is already a Frozen thread, mods, please lock this thread. Thanks!




Why are you starting a thread IN MY THREAD?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Why are you starting a thread IN MY THREAD?



I think the mods merged it with yours..


----------



## kite (Mar 31, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Why are you starting a thread IN MY THREAD?



It was merged from another Frozen thread of a mod's volition, not that person. So don't get your pants in a twist.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> You think so too?????



I absolutely do. ♥ My tumblr and my poor followers speak volumes for me, hahahah. Anyone can tell you the spam they go through for both PP


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol its funny how I brought this thread back from the nether


----------



## Angela (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes I have Seen Frozen
Fav Song: Do you want to build a snowman/Let it go
Fav Character: Olaf <3
7/10 for me


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, I merged the new thread with this one since we already had a giant thread previously. I mean it was stickied for like 3 months haha.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes I have
The Frozen Heart
ELSA!!!
9/10

It was so much better than I expected it to be. I saw it 4 times. Normally, I don't care for a lot of music in movies, but this music was so good!


----------



## Goth (Apr 1, 2014)

1.yes
2.for the first time in forever
3.anna
0/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 1.yes
> 2.for the first time in forever
> 3.anna
> 0/10



Why? I'm not obsessed with it but I thought it was a great movie


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

i haven't seen it and i'm posting u can't stop me frick the police
jk

let it go was okay i don't even remember any of the other ones
elsa is fab everyone else go home also blondie whatshisface is cute
i'd give it a 7/10
the plot was kinda....overstuffed??? like you've got two character arcs goin at the same time like
who's this movie even about elsa or anna????
and then the character development was pretty shoddy esp on elsa and anna's relationship cause we don't really see much of their interaction before the whole "oops i shot my sister in the face with a magical snowball" thing
i mean it was good but if lilo & stitch still tops it for "best disney movie about an accurately portrayed sisterly relationship"


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 2, 2014)

Honestly, It was too rushed for me. Plot was predictable but interesting. Loved the characters (especially Elsa & Olaf) and loved the song track but overall, movie didn't hit the "WOW" factor for me. :c I was quite disappointed at the ending of the movie as well but it was still quite a great movie. Tangled was a lot meaningful and slightly better to me though IMO.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 2, 2014)

yes
let it go (though the writing was still awful it was the best out of all of them)
hans
1/10

imo the pacing was absolutely terrible, the story was so generic, and there were so many plotholes. the supposed "biggest plot twist ever" wasnt even that big and I knew it was coming because everyone in the frozen fandom posted it everywhere and didnt tag their ****ing ****.

olaf is literally the worst character in the history of ever. his presence just made me angry. why did he have to look so damn stupid?? maybe if he looked like a decent snowman he wouldnt be so awful, but he was just horrendous. ugh. 

also, why did anna have so much trust in her sister? she hadnt talked to her in literal years. sure, she has good childhood memories, but people change. is it just supposed to show how obnoxiously naive of a person anna is?? like seriously if I hadnt talked to my sister for years and she randomly threw spikes at me I wouldnt want her dead, but I wouldnt feel safe with her or trust her, either. I wouldnt know anything about her.

also, the writing is so bad. its really just. ugh. no. so many of the lines made me cringe.

hans is my fav character bc he has a nice beard

sorry if this review seemed full of rage but it sort of was. I just didnt get why so many people liked it, but everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 2, 2014)

After seeing it, its entered my hall of the severly overrated along with shrek 1 and both despicable me movies. 
The songs were ok, but dear lord this movie makes me want to do things that may or may not involve the skinning of goats and kfc.

Olaf. When i think of the name olaf, i think of good ol busnessman anteater olaf. Hes cool. Olaf the snowman is not. He looks so off. He was also pretty annoying.

Elsa and anna were ok, but i just didnt feel anything. They didnt feel developed enough. Neither did the plot. Come on, the story for tangled was 100x better and that was what, 3 years ago?

Tbh i dont even know why i posted any of this. debinoresu above me has the perfect sum up. 

Try to flame me frozen fans. My fiery sheild defends against your icy attacks


----------



## Trundle (Apr 2, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> After seeing it, its entered my hall of the severly overrated along with shrek 1 and both despicable me movies.
> The songs were ok, but dear lord this movie makes me want to do things that may or may not involve the skinning of goats and kfc.
> 
> Olaf. When i think of the name olaf, i think of good ol busnessman anteater olaf. Hes cool. Olaf the snowman is not. He looks so off. He was also pretty annoying.
> ...



ALL HAIL KIM JONG UN, LEADER OF NORTH KOREA


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 2, 2014)

Trundle said:


> ALL HAIL KIM JONG UN, LEADER OF NORTH KOREA




Yeah, apparently the username change is not infinite, so im kim jong un until i get 1000 tbt bells


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 2, 2014)

They're announcing a sing along in the cinemas? What does everyone in the cinema like sing? Why can't they do that when watching the original movie?

Explain to the confuzzled one?


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> They're announcing a sing along in the cinemas? What does everyone in the cinema like sing? Why can't they do that when watching the original movie?
> 
> Explain to the confuzzled one?



Sing along tosomething you were singing along to already
aka make moar money


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 2, 2014)

I finally watched it just now and I loved it so much c:


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 3, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> They're announcing a sing along in the cinemas? What does everyone in the cinema like sing? Why can't they do that when watching the original movie?
> 
> Explain to the confuzzled one?


More money but yeah here in the US usually they don't allow people to sing during movies. You can pretty much get kicked out. That's why they release sing alongs.


----------



## R3i (Apr 8, 2014)

hate to say that im even watching it but im watching it for the first time right now


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

The first time I watched it in the theater, I wished that Elsa would have killed those two escorts (?) of Weselton. I liked it nevertheless though. I've watched it 4 times last week and felt the same emotions every time. Dunno what's wrong with me.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 20, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

**Before watching*: This video refers to another film, that if you have not seen, this video will make no sense.*


----------



## cIementine (Apr 20, 2014)

*Seriously no one is laughing or commenting on that video?*


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah I have

It was ok 

erm...ratings... Give it a 6 maybe a 7 

Let it go <3

Elsa


It wasn't a bad movie, not at ALL! But it isn't really my type of movie. I can definatley see why people enjoy it but it just isn't my favourite disney movie, still quite good though


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 20, 2014)

It's a pretty good movie, probably the best Disney has done so far.


----------



## Nymeri (Apr 20, 2014)

Frozen is a very good movie. I'm going ro rewatch it later tonight! I Also like the fact that the whole movie is inspired by my country


----------



## lazuli (Apr 21, 2014)

*i have the movvie on blu-ray and dvvd
--
i really like singin along to for the first time in forevver and let it go because i can reach the high notes and its fun
cant decide between anna or kristoff. the only times i found olaf funny was when he said 'oh look at that. ivve been impaled.' and 'i dont havve a skull. or bones.' wwanderin oaken is funny as wwell
i givve it a 7 out of 10. couldvve been much better*


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread makes me want to watch this movie and see how "good" it really is. Why is it so popular, lol. Isn't it just another princess movie, or is there something I'm missing?

(Hearing about this movie makes me mad for personal reasons)


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Apr 21, 2014)

I loved frozen! I got new leaf shortly after seeing it and I named my town after the castle c=


----------



## Syd (Apr 21, 2014)

I like Frozen but I don't _love _it.
6/10


----------



## CR33P (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes
Olaf or Sven
10

i loved this movie, i watched it like 4 times in the past 2 days


----------



## Liseli (Apr 22, 2014)

Loved the movie 10/10
Loved the songs 10/10
Just... Too overplayed 1/10
Parodies kind of realized the bad part of it 1/10

Total: 8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Frozen reminds me of my good friend Bluebear who I havent seen in ages account link in sig!


----------

